
Four (or Five!) Reasons Why...People Want Google to Stumble - buckpost
http://fourreasonswhy.com/2008/02/27/people-want-google-to-stumble/
======
xirium
From the article: 5. Larry Page and Sergey Brin have become gazillionaires who
buy 757 and 767s as well as a party plane. It's hard not to shake your head at
that kind of behaviour.

This isn't unique in Silicon Valley:

[Larry] Ellison is a certified pilot and has owned several unusual aircraft,
including fighter jets. Ellison has been cited several times by the City of
San Jose for violating its limits on late night takeoffs and landings from San
Jose Mineta International Airport by planes weighing more than 75 000 pounds
(34 019 kg). San Jose granted him a personal waiver from these regulations in
2001. -- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Ellison>

------
redorb
The main reason: Google is on top

------
redrover
That's pathetic. Waiting for the other guys to stumble you can take the lead.
Is building a better product such an impossible dream?

